# ab wieviel grad celcius sollte man einen miniteich abdecken



## saibot (25. Okt. 2010)

Hey ihr,

ich habe eine Frage wann deckt man am besten einen minitecih am, also bei welcher wassertemperatur.

Für Antworten danke ich im voraus.


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: ab wieviel grad celcius sollte man einen miniteich abdecken*

Hey,

meinst du mit 6000l einen Miniteich? 

mit was willst du den abdecken? 

ein Eisfreihalter oder Sprudelstein reicht auch zum Gasaustausch.. 

wenn abdecken dann bevor das Eis kommt 

les dich mal durchs Forum, sind gerade für dich bestimmt interessante Threads über den Teich Winterfest machen aktuell .. klick mal auf "Neue Beiträge"


----------



## herbi (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: ab wieviel grad celcius sollte man einen miniteich abdecken*

Servus Saibot,....

in deinem Profil steht das dein Teich an der tiefsten Stelle 50cm hat,.....!!!!

Stimmt das noch,...?

Wenn ja dann solltest du dir neben dem Abdecken auch noch Gedanken darüber machen was du mit den ganzen Eisfischen die du dann im" Tiefwinter" im Teich hast,....

Abdecken kannst du jetzt schon da die Teichtemperaturen bestimmt nicht mehr steigen,...mit einer Abdeckung erreichst du sogar das deine Wassertemp. etwas länger stabil bleiben,....!

Sorge nur dafür das du Luftsprudler in etwa 15-20cm Tiefe hängst( wenn d. Teich 50cm hat!) und einen Heizer würde ich mir auch zulegen,....!

Gerne kannst du in meiner Signatur mal nachlesen und Fragen stellen,....

Frage: 

was sind das für Karpfen,...? Koi,...?

Hattest du letztes Jahr auch abgedeckt,...?

Lässt du deine Filteranlage durchlaufen,...?


----------



## saibot (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: ab wieviel grad celcius sollte man einen miniteich abdecken*

der wird mit wellplech oder so abgedeckt hier is n link
http://www.modulor.de/shop/out/oxbaseshop/html/0/dyn_images/1/t/tcdl/tcdl_p1.jpg
und der teich is noch mal doppelt so groß und 60 cm tief


----------



## saibot (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: ab wieviel grad celcius sollte man einen miniteich abdecken*

@herbi

es sind graßkarpfen, die wenn sie größer sind in nen großen privat weiher kommen.
ja es war letztes jahr schon mal abgedeckt aber ich weis nicht mehr wann man das machen sollte.
der uvc filter ist nicht mehr drin, weil der teich super klar ist

tschüß


----------



## saibot (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: ab wieviel grad celcius sollte man einen miniteich abdecken*

kann mir jetzt jemand sagen wann ich den teich am besten abdecken sollte


----------



## herbi (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: ab wieviel grad celcius sollte man einen miniteich abdecken*

Servus saibot ,...

welche Wassertemperatur hast du den momentan,...?

*Welche Filteranlage verwendest du??*

Im Grunde genommen kannst du aber schon abdecken,...m.M.


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: ab wieviel grad celcius sollte man einen miniteich abdecken*

Hallo saibot,

je früher der Teich abgedeckt wird, um so weniger kühlt er aus..............


----------

